# Using Indorex flea spreay



## Timewarpbunny (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

We've had a really nasty flea infestation this year (7 cats and 1 dog), we do frontline and worm regularly but it doesn't seem to have worked alone. So I've bought some Virbac Indorex spray for the house and I'm going on a mission, going to spray the house, boil wash all the bedding etc, and frontline and worm again all on the same day.

However I have 3 ratties, one old grumpy boy is on his own in a cage in the living room (I know he shouldn't be alone, but he won't tolerate any new introductions in his space) and 2 little ratties in a cage in the bedroom. What do I do with the rats when I'm spraying the house? Is Indorex harmful to them? It says on the can that it's toxic to bees, aquatic life and crustaceans but nothing about rodents. 

Can anyone help!!

TIA 

TWB x


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

I also had/have a problem with fleas this year for the first time ever. I used Indorex and it's done the job as far as i can see, but when you spray it the fumes are pretty powerful! I'd remove the ratties from the room while you spray it and leave them out for a couple of hours and make sure the room is ventilated. This is what i did and it's not harmed any of my small furries : victory:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I would change your flea treatment, Frontline is becoming useless as the fleas are getting immune to it :gasp:. I use Advantage which is good, although i haven't had to do mine this year :2thumb:. Stronghold is another good one to use :2thumb:. I think so many people are using Frontline that now it is having no effect at all on fleas which you are finding out.


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

corny girl said:


> I would change your flea treatment, Frontline is becoming useless as the fleas are getting immune to it :gasp:. I use Advantage which is good, although i haven't had to do mine this year :2thumb:. Stronghold is another good one to use :2thumb:. I think so many people are using Frontline that now it is having no effect at all on fleas which you are finding out.



I used stronghold and that didn't work, i then used frontline and they where dying like flies and now they have all gone.


----------



## Timewarpbunny (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for the help, my mum did suggest stronghold or advantage, we will try this next time!

I'm doing the spraying today, while everyone else is out! I'm thinking of moving all the animals upstairs and doing downstairs and then vice versa. I'm being eaten alive (i'm a fair redhead so get bitten like you wouldn't believe) and I'm not sleeping because of the itching!

Grrrrrrrrrr fleas! :devil:


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

Timewarpbunny said:


> Thanks for the help, my mum did suggest stronghold or advantage, we will try this next time!
> 
> I'm doing the spraying today, while everyone else is out! I'm thinking of moving all the animals upstairs and doing downstairs and then vice versa. I'm being eaten alive (i'm a fair redhead so get bitten like you wouldn't believe) and I'm not sleeping because of the itching!
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrr fleas! :devil:


Good luck, it coast me well over £100 to get rid of them and 3.5 weeks. i used skoosh, staykill, a box of spays, bombs and powders for pets at home, bob martin spot on, stronghold and front line before i managed to rid them, they where contained to the bedroom so duvet and pillows went.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Indorex is brilliant stuff, you need to leave the house though! I did it and we had to empty the house of all creatures and cover aquatics for three hours...


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I use stronghold on my pup and had no probs so far. She got infested with fleas earlier in the year.


----------



## Timewarpbunny (Jan 1, 2009)

Well I've done all the rooms, and yes I would reccomend leaving the house! That stuff gets in the back of the throat - yuk!

I've seen one flea since and that had jumped off the dog. I've boil washed all the duvets and pillows too so fingers crossed!

Thanks for all the help


----------

